# TV Made with no picture but displays input setting



## Mrcrouse (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Westinghouse LVM-37W1 that one day made a short crackling noise and then lost picture. What it does when turned on is it displays the video input type, for example "S-Video" and then the blue light on the front turns to amber and the "S-Video" goes away. I want to fix it myself. Any ideas as to what is wrong?


----------



## Mrcrouse (Dec 16, 2010)

Any ideas anyone? I have examined all the boards, and can no find anything obvious blown or burnt up. The powersupply board buzzes a bit, and once the buzzing goes away, the power outputs coming out of the board go down to zero.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Mrcrouse 


The buzzing or a high pitch hissing sound could be coming from the high voltage capacitor in the power supply.The capacitor is reaching its peak charge and then becomes open, if your handy with a soldering iron replace the high voltage cap and see what happens.


----------



## Mrcrouse (Dec 16, 2010)

I have not tried replacing it yet, but at the same time when the cap stops buzzing, the signal coming from the digital board that tells the powersupply to be on goes from 5.0v to about .4v, or the other way around, I can't quite remember.
Is it possible that something is wrong on the digital control board? If so would that be easily fixed without buying a whole new board?


----------



## Mrcrouse (Dec 16, 2010)

The buzzing noise has now almost gone away, it's now that nice humming voice that is normally common with high voltage. Same thing still though. Blue light, and then after about 3 seconds solid amber. No backlights appear to be coming on, and the video input is no longer showing up either.


----------

